# Hi i am 16 and have ibs



## Jessie94 (Sep 20, 2010)

I am 16 and dealing with ibs for me is so hard im don't want to do anything. i go to therapy. it's so hard to control it for me.


----------



## Joe F (Sep 9, 2010)

Everything seems very harsh at first and it is but believe me, things will get better


----------



## Jessie94 (Sep 20, 2010)

idk it's really hard 4 me to deal with i just wish someone comes up with a cure for it


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i have IBS-D but don't suffer from it at all as long as i follow my diet.maybe these foods will help you too copy pasted.my safe foods areunsalted buttercod liver oilsteakbeef fat such as on the steakeggs, note: do not over cook your eggsfeta cheese, note: only the most hard types of cheese are safe to eat i find feta to be the best.broccoli, note: Cut all the stems off the broccoli and only eat the top flower parts.calliflowerchickenturkeychicken/turkey skin, note: but if it is roast chicken or turkey then don't eat any of the oil dripings in the bottom of the panbeef roast, note: don't eat any of the oil dripings at the bottom of the pan and do not overcook the beef roastonly a little bit of animal organs they are rich, note: no cow organs that have been grain fed. only grass fed cow organs. but grain fed turkey or chicken organs are ok.cucumberbell peppers, note: don't eat any of the inside seeds or fibery texture in the inside of it.now for my foods that im testing and don't know if they are 100% safe yet and or some foods that im sure they would be safe but never had the chance to eat them yet.sushi, never had the chance to try it yetfish eggs, never had the chance to try it yetraspberries, note: haveing a bad reaction to citrus lately... blueberries, note: may be abit to carbyfish organs, never had the chance to try them yetasparagus, note: needs more testing before i know if it is safecelery, note: needs more testing before i know if it is safekelp, never had the chance to try it yetbrown rice, needs more testing before i know if it is safe but also it is too carbyalmonds, needs more testing and testing of different ways to prepare themother nuts, needs more testing and testing of different ways to prepare themfresh non canned and preferably home or locally grown tomatos, i think these are ok but i should test them a little more to be safe before i reccomend them.seeds, needs more testing and should always avoid the husks of them because the husks are fiber and i can't eat fiber.olive oil, note: never cook with olive oil only eat it raw in salads like greek salads and note some brands will cause problems and some brands won't so test out other brands to find one that is ok for you. and also know suppliers of a brand of olive oil may change so one that was good may no longer be good one day.also a few notesi eat a low carbohydrate, medium protein, high fat diet so you will switch to a fat burning metabolism if you follow my way of eating. and also possibly enter ketosis both things are perfectly safe but takes the body a week or so to adapt well so for the first 3-4 days you will feel bad as your metabolism changes and if you cheat on the diet it may take longer than 3-4 days to change metabolisms. also the longer you eat this way the better you will feel on it say with in a week or 2 you will feel your energy levels at 70% but after a few months your energy levels could be over 100%never eat soy and never eat any food that has any amount of soy in it.if you live in a city or an area with bad water get a reverse osmosis water filtration system or even a 5 stage reverse osmosis water filtration system. because the public water filter systems cannot filter out hormones and such. leaked into the water from people takeing pharmaceutical drugs. i only know of reverse osmosis being able to filter them out.and also note if you try testing my safe foods don't eat anything els but 100% exactly what is on my safe foods list. the reason for this is because let's say you ate some fatty meat and broccoli you would be fine. but then lets say you ate some fatty meat and broccoli and a slice of toast you would get horrible gas. refined grains such as toast do not mix with fat at all. but after you give a fair test to these foods and after your stomach is healed then you can try testing out new foods it also takes about 3-6 months to heal a damaged stomach.and one more thing some people can be allergic to eggs or to broccoli or to even the most tiny bits of lactose sugars even in the most hard of cheeses the harder the cheese the less lactose sugars it has i think. but anyways becareful of any food you may be allergic too but don't worry about it much i doubt your allergic to eggs or broccoli and the amount of lactose sugars in feta cheese is so small it most likely will not bother you.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

You're not alone. My symptoms started at 15. I'm 17 now and have learned to cope. It can only get easier once you've found an answer.


----------

